# Collection=>Shipping Assistance needed



## Vino1718 (31/10/16)

Hi guys. Not sure if this is the right place to ask. I want to order an item from ohmmyecig but need to arrange for a courier to pick it up. I was told to make use of the courier guy however it seems like a hassle for a noob like me. Is there perhaps someone here that lives close that can maybe collect the package and ship it to me in Stellenbosch please?

Many thanks


----------



## Glytch (31/10/16)

I'm heading down to Cape Town on Friday from Durbs. Let me know if you still haven't made a plan. Happy to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/16)

Vino1718 said:


> Hi guys. Not sure if this is the right place to ask. I want to order an item from ohmmyecig but need to arrange for a courier to pick it up. I was told to make use of the courier guy however it seems like a hassle for a noob like me. Is there perhaps someone here that lives close that can maybe collect the package and ship it to me in Stellenbosch please?
> 
> Many thanks



If you are going to the CT Vape Meet I can bring it with me.


----------



## Shooterbuddy (31/10/16)

Hi, I have an account wit MDS collivery. Happy to help if need be...


----------



## Vino1718 (31/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are going to the CT Vape Meet I can bring it with me.





Glytch said:


> I'm heading down to Cape Town on Friday from Durbs. Let me know if you still haven't made a plan. Happy to help.



Sorry guys, I wont be available this weekend.


----------



## Stosta (31/10/16)

I can collect and ship it off to you on Saturday, which means you will only get it next Tuesday.

Failing which you might be able to convince Sean to drop it off at my office and then I can sort it out one afternoon on my way home. Send me a PM either of these options would work for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

